# Depth of Field vs Aperture Relationship Explanation



## badgertiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I've always wondered conceptually what causes a larger aperture to make DoF more shallow.  Any engineers ect. know?  Or links?  Thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2010)

Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's a short piece at Digital SLR Basics.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> Here's a short piece at Digital SLR Basics.



I was expecting you to tell him to google


----------

